# General > Sport >  Keiss 1 v Halkirk 0 highlights

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Keiss 1 v Halkirk 0 highlights*


Keiss 1 v Halkirk 0 highlights Played 28 May 2014.   [Read Full Article]

----------

